# Ribbon Fish and Flounder



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

I will be down in 2 weeks Sept 6-13. I usually try to target a specific species for 3 or so days of my trip. Did big drum 2 years ago. Trout last year. 
Are flounder and ribbon fish still around in early to mid september? id like to try 3 or 4 days for either one of these things. I do not have a boat so i dont know if the ribbon fish would even be feasible. If not, are Pompano still around in the surf?


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Flounder and Pompano yes. I've never caught a Ribbon Fish caught from shore just in the boat.


----------



## obx96 (Jul 15, 2020)

I caught a few ribbon fish once from the shore in Avon unintentionally while fishing for Spanish Mackerel.


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

awesome thanks guy. flounder will be my target and may pomps too


----------



## mdyer772 (Dec 12, 2019)

I don't know if it helps, but plenty of ribbon fish we're being caught at Myrtle in October last year. I caught 2 last week on a tree rig. I don't think it's out of the question you'd catch them in NC in September.


----------

